# Where to find GOOD tutorials? Prefer written...



## CynthiaM (Jan 26, 2013)

N/M


----------



## CynthiaM (Jan 26, 2013)

eta... don't need to know about exposure, dof, all that - I've shot hard film for years, and understand the concepts.  Everything was manual back then!  I need to know how all the little buttons work!


----------



## subscuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Owners manual?


----------



## Mully (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^^^^^ That should tell you how all those little buttons work


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 27, 2013)

Depending on your model camera, you can look for the books by David Busch.  He writes books which, effectively, are like an owner's manual in that they are written for a very specific model camera and not generally for just any DSLR or even any "Canon" DSLR, but they go into more detail.  He describes the features and gives examples in more depth than you'd find in the owner's manual.

Here's a link to his "Author" page on Amazon.com:  Amazon.com: David D. Busch: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle

Again... you'd need to find the book he wrote for the specific model camera YOU own.

In your profile it says you have a T31 (I assume you meant T3i) so it might be this book:  David Busch&#39;s Canon EOS Rebel T3i/600D Guide to Digital SLR Photography (David Busch Camera Guides): David D. Busch: 9781435460287: Amazon.com: Books

If, on the other hand, you own a T3 (with the "i") then that would be a completely different book:  David Busch&#39;s Canon EOS Rebel T3/1100D Guide to Digital SLR Photography: David D. Busch: 9781435460263: Amazon.com: Books  (that little "i" suffix makes a HUGE different w.r.t. camera capabilities and operation.)


----------

